#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Mijn naam liket op Tetouan + codenoten = kunstagenda om te vangen

## ridoyan

import java.io.*;
import javax.sound.sampled.*;
class Me{
public static void main(String[] args) {
int fij=128; int tw=64; int fd=2048; int secs=128; String fo="Me.wav"; int ho=8; int bv=1;
if(args.length==6){ fij=4*Integer.parseInt(args[0]); 
tw=4*Integer.parseInt(args[1]); fd=4*Integer.parseInt(args[2]); ho=4+Integer.parseInt(args[3]); fo=args[4]; bv=Integer.parseInt(args[5]); } 
double[] pcm_datadrd = new double[44100*secs];
double[] pcm_datadr = new double[44100];
for (int i=0; i<pcm_datadr.length; i++) {
pcm_datadr[i] = (double)
(bv*( 64*Math.sin((i/1837.5*(i*i/128))*Math.PI*2)/(1+(Math.cos((4096) +64))+((double)i/256)) ));
}
for(int x=0;x<(secs-1);x++){
for (int i=0; i<pcm_datadr.length; i++) {
pcm_datadrd[((int)(44100*x)+i)] = (double)
(bv*( 128*Math.sin((i/1837.5*(i*i/256))*Math.PI*2)/(1+(Math.cos((4096) +64))+((double)i/256)) ));
}	
}
byte[] pcm_data = new byte[44100*secs];
for (int i=0; i<pcm_data.length; i++) { 
double fup=1+(fij*i/pcm_data.length);
pcm_data[i]=(byte)(pcm_datadrd[i]+(64*Math.sin((i/tw*fup*Math.cos(3+(i/fd))))+32*Math.sin(5+(i/ho*fd)*Math.cos(i/(fd+tw)))));
}
AudioFormat frmt = new AudioFormat(44100, 8, 1, true, true);
AudioInputStream ais = new AudioInputStream( new ByteArrayInputStream(pcm_data), frmt, pcm_data.length / frmt.getFrameSize()
);
try {
AudioSystem.write(ais, AudioFileFormat.Type.WAVE, new File(fo));
}catch(Exception e) { e.printStackTrace(); } 
}
}

----------


## giportenu

Dintrt historique, ethnographique et esthtique, ces photographies prises dans le nord du Maroc  la fin du XIXe sicle ont en commun leur modernit. Les tirages albumins ou argentiques  partir de plaques de verre dvoilent des villes baignes par le soleil, leur architecture et leurs habitants

----------

